# allusion vs. true spot



## alexsmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I shoot an Alpha Elite with a 6x True Spot lens and no clarifier. I have poor eyesight (trifocals) and tried using a 1, 2 or 3 clarifier. Found I could see much better without the clarifier and the 6 X lens works great.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, I ordered an allusion today. I'll see how that works then i may order the 6x true spot and try that. I'd like to be able to shoot the true spot without a clarifier. If I could I'd definitely go with that one


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Who makes the allusion lense?


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Feather visions


----------

